# wiper blade assembly falls off...



## marksmith (Aug 9, 2003)

Trivial question: My new M3 has a minor but nagging problem w/ the passenger side wiper assembly: It falls off, wont' stay attached to the wiper arm. Anyone had a wiper that keeps popping off? What the problem? Common defect?
Not very exciting news is it!! But thanks for the help!
FYI: The parts (arm & blade assembly) are the same on all E46 coupes. Anyone know if the E46 sedan parts are the same?


----------



## vahan1 (Nov 4, 2003)

the assembly should snap in place as far as i can remember. probably.. you're either not pushing it all the way in or the clicker/holder is broken on it...

compare it to your other wiper blade


----------

